# Diver report



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hit HL for the first time this year. Slow one buffy and a crippled hen mallard from the layout. 3 large group of divers stayed together all day long. It was like hunting late Nov. One single bill flew in and out but that was it. Never saw any singles, doubles or small flocks flying the entire day. What gives? All I can think is they got hammered over the weekend to push them into such large groups. If ya go I would go with the largest spread ya got. 5 dozen didnt even get a look.


Good Luck,
Casey


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Let's get this outta the way before the seasons start-

Do yourselves a favor and DO NOT post up specific locations of bird concentrations, gps coords to your honey holes or roosts.

It's so important, I'll say it again:


*DO

NOT 

DO IT!*

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=301304


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

Golly Gee Casey, I'm heading to HL right now since you gave us SO much information and it sounds like it should be a great time.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

No problem. I figured I would try to start posting more so I did not get accused of just cyber scouting mybe I will go back to just viewing.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Tough crowd here Casey. Birds seem to push in waves. Mainly feast or famine. When you get birds that hang around awhile they seem to get pretty Wise
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Groundhog69 (Sep 25, 2006)

KLR said:


> Let's get this outta the way before the seasons start-
> 
> Do yourselves a favor and DO NOT post up specific locations of bird concentrations, gps coords to your honey holes or roosts.
> 
> ...


 Bit much dont you think...... there wasnt a bit of info that was worth a damn besides HL..........Oh and by the way where is HL??

This is like telling me I cant say I hunted the Lead unit today, give me a break....


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

Casey, that was way too much specific information. Next time you should post " went out on a lake, saw some birds, saw some more birds over there, then went home". I wouldn't even post that you were in Michigan because we dont want people from other states reading your post and bombarding our state next weekend. My gosh, what's next, we can't say we were on lake Erie or on the bay?


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

I see this post going south in a hurry....

But seriously, HL is a big place. What's next telling people you shot ducks on Lake Erie will bee too much info???

Hey I shot some ducks in Michigan this year.....oops did I spill the beans?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

KLR said:


> Let's get this outta the way before the seasons start-
> 
> Do yourselves a favor and DO NOT post up specific locations of bird concentrations, gps coords to your honey holes or roosts.
> 
> ...


 
Get. A. Life..............

Divers Down never die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gimme a break

Ganzer


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

nosleeptillbrooklyn said:


> Casey, that was way too much specific information. Next time you should post " went out on a lake, saw some birds, saw some more birds over there, then went home". I wouldn't even post that you were in Michigan because we dont want people from other states reading your post and bombarding our state next weekend. My gosh, what next we can't say we were on lake Erie or on the bay?


Ha Ha - we must have posted this at the exact same time...

Great minds think alike! :lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Wasn't intended to be harsh- I just cut and pasted the post that is already out there for people to read- you know, the one the mod put up about not posting specific locations :idea:


BTW- saying that there are 3 large rafts of divers on any specific lake is too much info, regardless of weather you banged 'em up or not.


I would have no problem in the OP had said..." Hunted a lake in N MI, not much happening- did see a couple large rafts of divers, but not much flying".......says basically the same thing, without naming a spot.


Also I was not intending to "pick on" the OP. I made the exact same post on the Munuscong thread, when people started naming specific spots.


Please, continue to post- just don't name spots.


----------



## walleyeslammer1 (May 29, 2009)

I think this is total garbage if I want to post a location To Bad, who cares, what is the point!


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

I just read a post by KLR yesterday that stated " I've shot squaw in Clare, Wexford, Mecosta and Roscommon counties in the past 3-4 years" Now all the Squaw hunters from all over are going to be in those counties. Thanks alot.


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

I know I don't post much, hardly ever actually. I am not here to try to pick up on a good location to hunt. Actually, I signed up for this website to teach myself some good tricks of the trade and to get some good information about spreads, gun selection, or ammo used. 

With a post like this, I find it hard to want to post any question I may have, for fear of getting flamed for giving too much information. Perhaps a discreet PM, if you feel the OP crossed the boundaries, however, in this case I don't see that as being the problem.

This site was founded to help MI hunters keep in contact with each other and help out with any situations/scenarios that may arise.

My two cents

As far as the original post goes, I had a couple buddies head that way for hunting and didn't have many birds fly past their dekes either, we'll have to bring all 7 bags of decoys the next time we go.

Thanks for the info


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

nosleeptillbrooklyn said:


> I just read a post by KLR yesterday that stated " I've shot squaw in Clare, Wexford, Mecosta and Roscommon counties in the past 3-4 years" Now all the Squaw hunters from all over are going to be in those counties. Thanks alot.


 
Yep, couple hundred square miles and what 500+ lakes?? Perfect example of not being specific. Go Get 'em.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

midmichman80 said:


> I know I don't post much, hardly ever actually. I am not here to try to pick up on a good location to hunt. Actually, I signed up for this website to teach myself some good tricks of the trade and to get some good information about spreads, gun selection, or ammo used.
> 
> With a post like this, I find it hard to want to post any question I may have, for fear of getting flamed for giving too much information. Perhaps a discreet PM, if you feel the OP crossed the boundaries, however, in this case I don't see that as being the problem.
> 
> ...


 
Ask away you are fine remember they are the great Divers Down and they even have sweatshirts to prove it so they are on another level. Feel free to ask your wuestions 

Ganzer


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

midmichman80 said:


> I know I don't post much, hardly ever actually. I am not here to try to pick up on a good location to hunt. Actually, I signed up for this website to teach myself some good tricks of the trade and to get some good information about spreads, gun selection, or ammo used.
> 
> With a post like this, I find it hard to want to post any question I may have, for fear of getting flamed for giving too much information. Perhaps a discreet PM, if you feel the OP crossed the boundaries, however, in this case I don't see that as being the problem.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think anyone has ever gotten flamed for asking a question about gun selection (other than the good natured crap about anything other than XYZ brand), decoy spreads, tricks to use to finish birds or tactics or what ever.

If everyone thinks that I flamed the OP by c & p part of a sticky that the mods already put up regarding naming of specific spots and providing a link to the original post so that it could be reviewed, fine. 

My sincere apologies to the OP, if you found my post to be offensive.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Heck I would like to see it go to as specific as you can get is NL MI, S MI or UP. Its not even the people on this site specifically that concerns me, it is the lurkers that check this sort of stuff everyday. 

I think most that post specifics are just excited or a newbie. THey are only hurting themselves and the groups that hunt the same area that dont even know what is going down on the internet. I understand the fact that some folks are driving 2+ hours for a weekend hunt and want to know whether it is worth the drive. As previously stated the best way to do this would be " Heading up to such and such a area, would appreciate PMs on the state of ducks in area" I know I would be happy to PM some folks looking for a weekend hunt. 

I have posted one picture this year and it is out of the concern that not so much folks from across the state will identify the locale, but a local or two will quickly identify the locale. Internet Notoriety just is not that important to me.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

walleyeslammer1 said:


> I think this is total garbage if I want to post a location To Bad, who cares, what is the point!


The point is that the next time you go there, there will be a LOT more competition. That, or the area will be shot out. I don't think that's what you want, but even if it is, consider the other people who regularly hunt there or have put in the effort to scout it. It's really all about being considerate. Just think about it in those terms. Having said that, the original post mentioned "HL" and without trying too hard I can think of at least 5 lakes that begin with "H" that hold divers. I know which one I _think_ he meant, but I can't be sure.....so maybe he didn't give out too much info.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

What you read was a quote from a mod.. If someone does not like it, please take it up with a moderator or the site owner.

You do not have the right to post whatever you want. You have the right to post whatever the site owner and mod's believe to be acceptable.

I don't agree 100% with some of the rules, but I am also not the one that owns the site, so I try to abide by any rule that is made. We are all guests and what we post is at the discretion of the owner.

Personal attacks against anyone that hunts in our group has no baring on the rules of the site, so I'm not even sure why that would come into play. As a matter of fact, I think personal attacks are also against site policy.


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

let us not forget what happened to that storm guy!







I think I like this one the best:lol::lol::lol: the one with the whip looks so mad:lol::lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I never knew Hess Lake was such a hotspot?


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Flavo, the dead horse beater with a whip adds a lot! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

ScavengerMan said:


> Flavo, the dead horse beater with a whip adds a lot! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That isn't a whip, it is a fly rod.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

This is what happen to waterfowler.com
Every ones smarter that the next guy and someones gotta start bashing someone else .
What the heck guys this is a fourm. If a guy says houghton Lake 85 yards north of the Pressure Crack Bar of of M-55 and M-18 who cares
fourms are a place to share information an met people and RUN THEM OFF!


----------



## surfnturf (Sep 16, 2009)

Amen MFPS. Would hate to leak any info on a spot where I shot a few ducks. Someone might find out my hot spot or does the spot belong to everyone??? My guess is that the hot spot belongs to someone much more important than you and I.

My thought, if I get to "my" hot spot and someone else is there, they deserve that spot because they got their butt out of bed before me. Nextime I will learn to get up earlier.

What I see here is people protecting their own and thats fine. But if I post and area it might "stimulate" the local economy and help out our fellow michiganders. Oh, and it might get people back in the outdoors and support our sport.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

I look at it this way the smart guys on here don't post pictures till several days after they hunted a hot spot and shoot it all up. Same for giving you the name of a place. 

If someone reads a name of a spot given. By the time they have its been hunted 4 days of 7 and if its still hot by then well then sharing it isn't so bad. But more then likely its burnt. I look at it as one less group of hunters I'll be likely not to run into the day after a name is posted. Cause they be headed there and I'll be looking else where.

Blacklab77

PS: SAG BAY 43°49'58.91"N 83°42'42.97"W Has just been flaming HOT!:evil:


----------



## QuackerStacker (Nov 21, 2001)

Because I've never met hunters that whined this much.:gaga:

Can't we all just get along...:idea:


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy S*** I just got on the site to see if I can get any info on what kind of activity there has been on LSC up around Harsens for Divers. What a mistake that could have been. God forbid fellow sportsman and avid waterfowlers should help each other out with some general information!!! With this kind of BS :rant: it is no wonder the number of young people NOT getting involved in the outdoors continues to go up. Post what you want boys n girls its called FREEDOM OF SPEECH  and alot of great men and women have died for us to enjoy that!!!!


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

sylvan19 said:


> Holy S*** I just got on the site to see if I can get any info on what kind of activity there has been on LSC up around Harsens for Divers. What a mistake that could have been. God forbid fellow sportsman and avid waterfowlers should help each other out with some general information!!! With this kind of BS :rant: it is no wonder the number of young people NOT getting involved in the outdoors continues to go up. Post what you want boys n girls its called FREEDOM OF SPEECH  and alot of great men and women have died for us to enjoy that!!!!


 AAAAaaaaaAAmen, brothers and sistas...Praise Jesus!

Can I share a secret......there were not ducks to be shot at fp today:SHOCKED: 70 some partys for both draws however...oh how I long for dear season to weed out some of the yah-whoos


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I don't enjoy when new members feel unwelcome! Please don't paint all of us with a broad brush. I like seeing new people join the site and the exuberance they bring. Think of this like moving to a new neighborhood when you were a young. You met a bunch of new kids. Some ended up being your friends some turned out to be jerks. You survived that process and you will surely survive here. As you know the net is a great place to get information and it is also a place with a lot of 'junk mail'. Stick around and you will be able to sort through things quick enough.

I look forward to your future posts and hope you have a great season!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I liked it alot better when everyone still believed that divers were trash ducks. This thing really is not that tough. Get your binocs and find some birds. Then go hunt them. It's that simple. Make good contacts in the locals that you hunt and you will receive honest info.


----------



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

I have never gotten involved in a thread about this topic before but I am giving my two cents this one time. 

I would never give any info on a small area or with specific GPS coordinates because yes, that area COULD be come deluged with hunters and ruin it but getting mad about giving info about a big lake or a Managed SGA, cmon, really? I can call the office at any of the bingos and get the same info so who cares? 

In the worst case apocalyptic scenario envisioned by some of you guys who get so upset, you could have 200 "lurkers" head up to "HL" right now and it wouldn't make a bit of difference, in fact it may even help as it would keep the birds moving.

And how do you know that half these posts giving info aren't DISINFORMATION to keep people AWAY or send them on a wild goose chase.? If you're worried about "your" spot getting hijacked, put up a bunch of bad info to counter the "threats". In fact, it would be an interesting experiment to post some bogus info then go to the said spots and see if the hordes actually come.

If you base your hunting time and location solely on what is said here or sit around biting your nails over information posts, then you have bigger problems to worry about.


----------



## cannonsaway (Nov 4, 2009)

I am new to this site as far a posting. I check here once in a while to look for good information on decoy spreads, calling techniques and the such. General information that can be useful, but I spend more time scrolling through post after post of "waterfowlers" whining about so and so giving up too much info or hijacking threads with useless banter! Its threads like these that discourage "newbies" from joining the dark side of waterfowling. just my two cents.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

SOOOO, are there any divers down? I drove along Jefferson in SCS on Sunday and really didn't see anything yet. I don't layout hunt and really don't have the rig for diver hunting but it is possible to give it a shot and get a few here and there. Good luck everyone and have fun out there.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i shot some redheads and ringnecks in flooded corn at Willow Slough FWA in morrocco Indiana. does that help? blind s3.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------

